
Show HN: Atom plugin: better navigation panel - hex13
it displays structure of given JavaScript file (imports, classes etc.) on side panel.<p>It can analyze whole JavaScript project and give informations like &quot;what files in project import 
current file?&quot;.<p>It works with JavaScript (support for CommonJS and ES6 imports), it currently partially support AngularJS, and has basic support of CoffeeScript.<p>I&#x27;m also working for project explorer like these in Smalltalk-IDEs, when you can easily explore all entities (classes, functions, modules, components etc.) in project, but this part of the plugin is still in beta stage.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;atom.io&#x2F;packages&#x2F;atom-lupa
======
hex13
link: [http://atom.io/packages/atom-lupa](http://atom.io/packages/atom-lupa)

